# Dbol pre or post workout



## widehips71 (Jul 9, 2014)

This pertains more to those that prefer to take theirs on workout day only. Who likes theirs preworkout and who likes it post. And I guess for the sake of being thorough, those that split it throughout the day. You fellas find one to be more effective than the other? Or no difference? 

I'm sure this has been discussed before but there's too many dbol threads to search through. Sorry if it's repetitive


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 9, 2014)

in see no reason to take it post unless u work out very early in the morning.Its best 45 min before the gym..Out of all the shit i tried dbol was the coolest


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 9, 2014)

I took it every way u can and all in one big dose before the workout for me was awesome.I also did were u spread them out both work well


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2014)

PL - pre workout

Gainz - spread out or pre workout


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 9, 2014)

Even if you spread it out, one of your dozes should be 45 min - an hour pre workout.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 9, 2014)

dieyoungstrong said:


> even if you spread it out, one of your dozes should be 45 min - an hour pre workout.



this^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 9, 2014)

What would happen if u snorted some dbol? Seriously. Like instant ****ing jackedness? Or heart failure?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 9, 2014)

DYS is correct in his statement . If you are seeking gains then spreading equal dosages  throughout the day is best if you want to maintain high blood serum levels. DBOL has a half life of only 3-4 hours. Thats how I've always taken it. Ive always had great results with dbol.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 9, 2014)

I did 75% of my dose pre WO.

10mg 1st thing in the am

20-40mg pre wo


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 9, 2014)

Loosie told me to take it everyday not just on work out days...I mean come on dont you want that jacked feeling even on off days?


...pree work out with grapefruit juice and add drol for sweet


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 9, 2014)

If I was to take dbol once a day it would be pwo but I like to spread my dosages out throughout the day. It depends on the strength you have, like me I have 50mg dbol tabs which makes it more complicated but still I cut it up and take it throughout the day with a little extra for pwo. Can never go wrong with dbol my favorite oral ever made. And yes it's good to keep a steady blood level of dbol throughout the day if cycling it and not just using it for pwo. Good luck!


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 9, 2014)

pre workout


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 9, 2014)

I also agree pre workout


----------



## shenky (Jul 9, 2014)

Dbol is the shit.

I think I liked it better spread through out te day; it also makes more sense to me do it that way, at least for bodybuilding.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 9, 2014)

Preworkout for me


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 9, 2014)

Preworkout all the way!  I LOVE DBOL.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 9, 2014)

Ive done both prewokout and spread with dbol. but only Drol Pre ,so i can goldberg spear the first person I see in the gym


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 9, 2014)

If its once a day then pre workout is the only way to go.....I like every 12 hours with one dose being pre workout.  Dbol is great, play around with it and see what you like.


On a side note I remember you bitching me out for suggesting juice to you when you first signed up............Guess that didnt last.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 9, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> What would happen if u snorted some dbol? Seriously. Like instant ****ing jackedness? Or heart failure?



Depends on purity and if it is from Columbia Bolivia or Peru


----------



## deadlift666 (Jul 9, 2014)

I usually took DBol pre-workout.


----------



## widehips71 (Jul 9, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> If its once a day then pre workout is the only way to go.....I like every 12 hours with one dose being pre workout.  Dbol is great, play around with it and see what you like.
> 
> 
> On a side note I remember you bitching me out for suggesting juice to you when you first signed up............Guess that didnt last.



Lol actually man I wanted to get on a good PL program to get my natty strength up before using anything.  PL itself was new to me and I wanted to learn how to structure the workouts properly and not get reinjured coming off a surgery.  I didn't want to just hop back on something and use it as a shortcut, which I would consider bad advice and I'll stick with my conviction on that.  But I digress.  

I've used dbol twice in cycles before and loved it.  I had spread mine out throughout the day, everyday, workout or not.  But I wanted to explore different ways this time and maybe just use it on workout days only.  However, these are 25mg caps with a lil filler so I'm not sure if I'll want to break them open.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 10, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Lol actually man I wanted to get on a good PL program to get my natty strength up before using anything.  PL itself was new to me and I wanted to learn how to structure the workouts properly and not get reinjured coming off a surgery.  I didn't want to just hop back on something and use it as a shortcut, which I would consider bad advice and I'll stick with my conviction on that.  But I digress.
> 
> I've used dbol twice in cycles before and loved it.  I had spread mine out throughout the day, everyday, workout or not.  But I wanted to explore different ways this time and maybe just use it on workout days only.  However, these are 25mg caps with a lil filler so I'm not sure if I'll want to break them open.



Well Ive enjoyed watching your progress.  You research,  ask questions, follow instructions and get shit done.  Im sure you will make the most of it.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 10, 2014)

It's all PLACEBO. Time doesn't matter.

Oral hormones take weeks to kick in and make changes.

You would think this is common sense-hell even birth control (methylated estradiol!) tells the user to wait 4 weeks.

Then again, common sense isn't so common..


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 10, 2014)

On another note, TNE could produce pre-workout changes.

Testosterone is a neuroactive steroid.

Being esterless, TNE would produce improvements on "well-being" and could provide a mental "boost" pre workout.

Orals and other injects will NOT work that quickly to have ANY efficacy as a pre-workout "boost".


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 10, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> It's all PLACEBO. Time doesn't matter.
> 
> Oral hormones take weeks to kick in and make changes.
> 
> ...


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 10, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> hulksmash said:
> 
> 
> > It's all PLACEBO. Time doesn't matter.
> ...



That's the PROBLEM!

Laymen look at half lives.

The anatomical and mental changes do not happen for at least 3 weeks (2 at the bare ****ing minimum).

Everything else is PLACEBO. Being told the same shit for decades has turned things as truths.

Placebo is *very powerful* though!

This means, although it's placebo-orals can INDIRECTLY "boost" it's users mentally before a workout.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 10, 2014)

I'll agree with hulk on placebo being a VERY powerful effect; my 1st cycle gains were fukN phenomenal
BUT all my gear ended up being ffake... got bloods done 9wks into cycle and test levels were normal in the 800s
But I was fukN jacked


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 10, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I'll agree with hulk on placebo being a VERY powerful effect; my 1st cycle gains were fukN phenomenal
> BUT all my gear ended up being ffake... got bloods done 9wks into cycle and test levels were normal in the 800s
> But I was fukN jacked



Placebo *CAN* cause changes within the body, from metabolic changes all the way to mood to pain reception.

It's easy as hell to see that everyone thinks orals are like caffeine, with immediate effects upon ingesting.

Hell even pros believe that bullshit.

Then again, weight rooms aren't full of people knee-deep in *neurological, skeletomuscular, ligand-gated ion channels, et cetera* knowledge.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 10, 2014)

Omg. I just shake my head, I won't say no more. All these years every time I put on serious mass and gained amazing strength on dbol was just a placebo. It was all in my head.  The drug had nothing to do with it.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 10, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Omg. I just shake my head, I won't say no more. All these years every time I put on serious mass and gained amazing strength on dbol was just a placebo. It was all in my head.  The drug had nothing to do with it.



NO!

Clearly you didn't comprehend what I said.

Dbol and all other steroids work.

The placebo is concerning a "preworkout boost/feeling".

I don't even see how you got "results from dboll are placebo".

That wasn't even said!


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 10, 2014)

I spend my dosage out pre  and post workout. I also take it every day.  I don't believe in taking orals only on training days.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 12, 2014)

I haven't used dbol  on a regular basis in several years.  Back in the day there were dbol tabs at 5mg each and they were live as hell.  20 to 40 mg/day was all I needed or could stand as I am very sensitive to dbol and know exactly when it kicked in.  That's why I took it before each work out and spread the rest out.  It certainly helped me during those workouts.  My temperament is not suited for dbol so I don't use it anymore.  I'm starting to feel the same way about tren very powerful but not necessary for my goals or personality.

I am certain in placebo effects on workouts, but after years of training with and without gear you will learn the difference in time.

Quick example: 
My dumb ass took 4 pills (20mg total) before a grappling match thinking they were something else to help with a shoulder injury.  No placebo effect expected, just a crazy increase in strength and aggression.  I was furious.  It was the first time in hundreds of matches I was ever disqualified & it happened x2 in one afternoon.  I felt like a man among boys against guys Id rolled with before, this time it wasn't fair.  I wasn't on dbol prior to this, as I just finished a serious weight cut.  I just had some bench warmers that had lost their way from the blister pack they were in months earlier and grabbed the wrong pills from the wrong side of my bag.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 12, 2014)

Man I use to love them 5mg dbols bro.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 12, 2014)

i love the little 5mg bd pills. small as hell with big power


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 12, 2014)

Ken yes they were!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 12, 2014)

Pink Thais were the shit. 

Anyways, someone want to try explaining halo or cheque drops to me, if orals don't work pre workout?

Halo gives an instant boost in strength from day one. You can literally have large strength gains if you never take halo, and then take 40mg on meet day or max day. 

You mean to tell me that tens of 1000s of powerlifters over the years have all been experiencing a placebo effect. 

Sorry bro, but I'm calling bullshit on that.


----------



## anewguy (Jul 12, 2014)

Same.... Preworkout


----------



## lemonkeith (Jul 14, 2014)

Only do pre workout. Maybe should try through out the day


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 14, 2014)

I've only used it once so far but always took it pre workout and loved the pumps I got from it.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 14, 2014)

i like my placebo to take effect before i lift


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 15, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Pink Thais were the shit.
> 
> Anyways, someone want to try explaining halo or cheque drops to me, if orals don't work pre workout?
> 
> ...



We are not talking about compounds like mibolerone with 2-4hr half-lives and hell, an even HIGHER partiality to the androgen receptor versus methyltrienolone (which is used as a damn strength comparison to AAS).

I am specifically using average used oral compounds for the placebo argument. Those work in weeks time frames.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jul 15, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> in see no reason to take it post unless u work out very early in the morning.Its best 45 min before the gym..Out of all the shit i tried dbol was the coolest



Pre-workout cocktails of Dbol.. Nothing else will ever compare... You want to kill everything in the gym! Supersets cant even stop you!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 15, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> We are not talking about compounds like mibolerone with 2-4hr half-lives and hell, an even HIGHER partiality to the androgen receptor versus methyltrienolone (which is used as a damn strength comparison to AAS).
> 
> I am specifically using average used oral compounds for the placebo argument. Those work in weeks time frames.




Yes we were. You said all orals. You said tne is the only thing that can have a pre-workout effect.  You also said half-lives don't matter. Read your old posts. I'm not digging them up. Dbol has a 3-4 hour half-life. 

You can use all the big, fancy Bill Nye the Science guy words that you want and play Internet professor until the cows come home. When push comes to shove, you are wrong about Dbol here.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 15, 2014)

I have no clue what a placebo even is.I know if the dbol is good 7 days into im deff feeling it


----------



## graniteman (Jul 15, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> We are not talking about compounds like mibolerone with 2-4hr half-lives and hell, an even HIGHER partiality to the androgen receptor versus methyltrienolone (which is used as a damn strength comparison to AAS).
> 
> I am specifically using average used oral compounds for the placebo argument. Those work in weeks time frames.



i think you're confusing half life with seeing\feeling results. Half life is simply put, the time it takes for the drug to reduced by half in your blood stream.  for it to fully kick in depends on the drugs half life, 2 half lives don't necessarily make a whole life tho. Dbol def kicks in waay before 2 weeks you just don't noticeably see it, I can feel it in about 3-4 days, bp starts rising.  Your hormones react pretty quickly to it being in your system, are you going to instantly swole up , no

 pwo use,  60 mg's (of good shit) minimum of a hour before, I like 2 hours myself, and I dont know about you but I can def feel the difference. No jitters or that other crap but a strong, clean intensity that isnt there without it


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 21, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yes we were. You said all orals. You said tne is the only thing that can have a pre-workout effect.  You also said half-lives don't matter. Read your old posts. I'm not digging them up. Dbol has a 3-4 hour half-life.
> 
> You can use all the big, fancy Bill Nye the Science guy words that you want and play Internet professor until the cows come home. When push comes to shove, you are wrong about Dbol here.



I was ****ed up on Xanax with that post. I still believe it's all orals and half lives don't matter-I saw no studies suggesting immediate results with even mibolerone. The pharmacokinetics of hormones aren't like other drugs.

Placebo is powerful. It's more powerful than people believe-eg people speaking in "tongues" since they "believe" the Holy Ghost is in them..


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 21, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> I was ****ed up on Xanax with that post. I still believe it's all orals and half lives don't matter-I saw no studies suggesting immediate results with even mibolerone. The pharmacokinetics of hormones aren't like other drugs.
> 
> Placebo is powerful. It's more powerful than people believe-eg people speaking in "tongues" since they "believe" the Holy Ghost is in them..




I will agree to disagree. I do agree that placebo is very powerful. I don't agree that dbol, halo, and cheque drops don't give a boost when taken pre-workout. 

Be careful with those Xanax.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 21, 2014)

If placebo was so damn powerful then dudes would be getting huge on bunk gear. Placebo won't cure my migraine when I get them. Placebo's are what they are... Nothing more.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 22, 2014)

Seeker said:


> If placebo was so damn powerful then dudes would be getting huge on bunk gear. Placebo won't cure my migraine when I get them. Placebo's are what they are... Nothing more.



Placebo is powerful enough to make one think he's gained some size or strength or lost fat without doing unbiased numerical data.

Placebo can even affect/change ones immune system.

And it's all good DYS! I will watch myself bud. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 22, 2014)

graniteman said:


> i think you're confusing half life with seeing\feeling results. Half life is simply put, the time it takes for the drug to reduced by half in your blood stream.  for it to fully kick in depends on the drugs half life, 2 half lives don't necessarily make a whole life tho. Dbol def kicks in waay before 2 weeks you just don't noticeably see it, I can feel it in about 3-4 days, bp starts rising.  Your hormones react pretty quickly to it being in your system, are you going to instantly swole up , no
> 
> pwo use,  60 mg's (of good shit) minimum of a hour before, I like 2 hours myself, and I dont know about you but I can def feel the difference. No jitters or that other crap but a strong, clean intensity that isnt there without it



GMan,

There are many different half lives but here we normally talk about terminal or elimination half life. Your statement is correct but with one qualifier....

Terminal/elimination half life is the amount of time it takes for serum concentrations of the drug/compound to be reduced by 1/2 once steady state concentrations have been achieved.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Seeker said:


> If placebo was so damn powerful then dudes would be getting huge on bunk gear. Placebo won't cure my migraine when I get them. Placebo's are what they are... Nothing more.



Placebo is a very powerful thing. It's why randomized clinical trials need to give placebo treatments to one group of participants to see if the effects were due to the actual compound being studied or just a placebo effect. 

Look up Henry Beecher during WWII. he served in the US army alongside Dr. Churchill. At one point he used to give injured soldiers morphine to treat their pain but after so many injured soldiers were brought in he ran out of morphine. Instead he gave the soldiers saline solution (basically sterile salt water) and told them it was morphine. 40% of the soldiers he treated with saline solution reported less pain and thought they were on morphine. Imagine having lost your leg below the knee, being given salt water through an IV and being told it was morphine, and you literally thought your pain was reduced. That's how powerful placebo can be.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2014)

Placebo is fake. Not powerful .. It's bullshit. Try pulling that placebo crap on my strong willed mind and you'll end up with a boot up your ass.


----------

